# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Sa kushton udhetimi per ne France?

## denisa2

Pershendetje!doja te nisem per france(mulhouse),por nuk dua ta bj gjith rrugen me avion...deri ne itali,t iki me avion,pastaj t marr nj tren nate...a me ndihmon njeri se ne ca qyteti duhet t ndaloj n itali,q t iki n mulhouse me tren pastaj...edhe sa kushtojn t dyja rruget nqs keni informacione...shum faleminderit

----------


## IL__SANTO

Cemimi rrugeve varion nga datat ne te cilen pret bileten e avionit. Ndersa per trenin per ne France stacioni me i afert eshte Milano por duhet te kalosh ne Zvicer. Trenat kane cemim te ndryshem pasi llogaritet nese do dhome me krevat apo te mjafton nje vend normal. Gjithsesi per me shume info mund te vizitosh web www.trenitalia.it

----------

